

Ask PG: Any chance to see video of Demo Days? - dclaysmith

It would be great to see a few of the companies' presentations (even if they were a few classes old)...
======
ig1
I believe the demo days are intended to be confidential as companies reveal
non-public information regarding performance, etc. so I doubt we'll ever see
public videos.

